# 10 ga



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Sitting back with some olives tonight, I was checking some of the discount sites for 9mm ammo and then for the hell of it checked out 10 ga ammo. Was surprised to learn, that only 3 1/2 (at least in the sites I check) were available. Thought for sure the majority would have been 3", but why 3 1/2?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most common 10 ga load has been 3.5" for many years, especially since steel came on the scene.

2 7/8" would be the other, less common length, not 3".


----------



## wing seeker (Feb 26, 2012)

Check out the new HeviMetal FAST for your 10 gauge..........


----------

